# Where to find FSA handlebars and stem with celeste motifs.



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all

I have been in love with bianchi for a long time but kept riding my Trek.

This year I found a 928 L frame for sale carbon with celeste accents so I sold the madone and I bought it and built the bike,

I love the new bike, will post some pics later.

The thing is, the frame came complete with a FSA K-Force seatpost with celeste accents, I'd like to have also the matching handlebars and stem. maybe K-Wing better than K-Force. But I don't want it the red accents, I'd like it with celeste ones.

I have found on ebay and many other online places with no success. There is no bianchi dealer near to my city.

Somebody has one for sale or know where I can get them ?

Thanks


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Hard to find. They used the FSA post because the 928 Lugged has a weird size diam. and FSA made that size post. The bikes tended to have ITM (some with celeste markings) stem and bars. With ITM having financial problems now, maybe they will use more FSA, Deda, Ritchey, Cinelli (old school) for 2009. Check the Italian web, they usually offer more after market accessories, they may have sorced FSA.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I finished my build and I absolutely love this bike. But that little hint of red on the handlebars is driving me nuts  

If someone knows about celeste accented FSA K-wings or similar please let me know


----------

